# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  an other way to print with resin

## NanoH

Hey Guys

This is an other printer who use resin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snOErpOP5Xk

The laser is projected Up through a glass, and the model is raised slowly. Could be a better way to print with the peachy?

----------


## Anuvin

I am of the opinion that one of the most exciting aspects of the peachy printer is that it includes no moving platform, or large motors. Even though I am glad the peachy doesn't (currently) work this way, it is a proven method. I think the Form 1 does this too.

----------


## Teruo

These printers seems to have a higher resolution than Peachy but none is as cheap. So you have to make choices.

----------


## JamesCooper

Yeah, the moving bed is a controlled, reliable method, but requires more parts, including the expensive stepper motors, controllers, slides, and lead screws that move the bed. That's why we invented the drip system as a way to effectively "move the bed" without needing any expensive electromechanical parts. It's definitely a cost tradeoff, but one that we think is worth it. The drip system is actually turning out to work very well, despite its inherent limitations. We're also looking at options for making it more controllable (motorized pump, electromechanical valve, etc.), though those will likely be pro options given their added cost.

----------

